# ASDA jet wash



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been busy with work over the past 5-6 weeks so the car has not been washed in that time. It's absolutely filthy - the boot is brown, not glossy black! I need to get it clean for this Saturday (or at least relatively presentable) but there's no way I'm gonna be able to wash it until Sunday.

So..........the local asda supermarket has a jetwash type booth thing (not a drive through!) and I'm debating just giving it a wash down with it but.... I've never used one.

Any ideas on what I'm supposed to do? How much does it cost? Worth taking my own sprayer and using snowfoam or shampoo to presoak?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Use a pre soak in a spray bottle, leave to dwell and rinse off, job done :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I use my local one all the time (daily at one point), go when it's quiet, pre-spray all over the car, put a pound in (or however much, £1 gets you 3 mins here) and cold pressure rinse. And go for it!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

give yourself some distance to gauge the strength of it and as already suggested, give it a pre soak.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Use one daily too. Never use the brush though. I always press the trigger away from the car first, just in case some grit has got into the lance from the previous user chucking it in the ground.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Why not go through an automated car wash if you are really stuck for time? It will leave your car looking a lot cleaner than a jet wash and imo is unlikely to turn your car into a swirled mess with a single wash.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Bp have one for 50p at the moment

https://offers.bp.co.uk/Offers/108

I'm just going to go later on just to give the car a good jetwash down.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

halfordsshopper said:


> why not go through an automated car wash if you are really stuck for time? It will leave your car looking a lot cleaner than a jet wash and imo is unlikely to turn your car into a swirled mess with a single wash.


you have to be joking!!


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

BP offer is great tbf, shame all participating stores seem to be Southern based though!


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Went to use the one at tescos today and it was all closed off


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

No to any kind of automated wash. Did you not see the Jag that got messed up?

Doesn't need to be bling bling shiny but at least get most of the crud off. I've found my sprayer and loaded it with dilute snowfoam. I've also prepped two more bottles with snowfoam. 

Will hopefully have enough daylight later on to give it a scrub. 

Failing that, I'll consider getting up at 0430 on saturday morning and give it a snowfoam and rinse.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

What products are worth using on these hand jetwashes?

Happy to use wolfs decon gel on the wheels - but what else should be applied on the car body? and how do you apply it.

Snow foam?
APC?
ONR?
Car shampoo on a dry car?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

you could use a citrus degreaser, not sure how effective a snow foam would be, let alone how much effoft would be needed.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I went. Came back with mixed results.

Firstly, some to55er in a range rover decided to leave his/her car in front of one of the washing bays. The other one was in use so had to wait around 30 mins.

Then got the car in the bay and got out my garden sprayer, which TBH was pants in terms of generating any amount of foam but awesome in ensuring adequate and even coverage.

I thought the Karcher pressure washer was pants - the spray was rather weak, though did it did shift some of the dirt. I had to get very close (~3-4 inches) for it to shift anything. Then whilst messing about, the nozzle slipped and turns out there's another position for the trigger to generate the high pressure. This is really shifted everything. Whilst rinsing, it started snowing!



Happy for the £3 it cost.


----------

